

Do you ever switch off? - damir

My mind is working 24/7. I just can't switch my mind off of a project(s) I'm working on. It's kinda scary...to spend every waking hour thinking about what needs to be done and where the f<i></i>* I'm going with this. Few people told me to stop now or even to get a doctor's advice...<p>I just see opportunities everywhere. I can't rest till the thing gets done. People around me just don't get it how I can sit for hours in front of my keyboard and just working...<p>Does this sound familiar? How do you guys switch off? Do you?
======
german
It happens to me too, for me the only way to switch off my mind from a project
is practicing some sports. I've found that surfing (and I'm NOT talking about
the web)is the best thing I can do to relax.

My advice, get out and have fun.

~~~
r7000
This is fantastic advice. If a sport you must self-motivate yourself to do
gets put off too much consider joining a team. You have no choice but to show
up. Also good: back-country camping - anywhere where real work is needed to
maintain a basic comfort level.

Day-to-day, when you are invited to go and do something and you don't feel
like doing it, go anyway every once in awhile. Sometimes it is for the best.

~~~
ardit33
Try soccer. Even if you don't play it, you can find amateur co-ed leagues,
which are not that competitive, but more fun.

You will enjoy it. Tennis, volleyball, swimming etc... they are all great
sports, but I would encourage sports which you have to play in a team.

~~~
pchristensen
Do you play lots of solo or 1-on-1 volleyball? :)

------
dazzawazza
I think every person who is driven suffers from this and if you don't want to
burn out get it under control. Here are my tools:

\- I have a wiki for fast brain dumps

\- I play sport at least once a week with a friend who is an accountant, he
brings me back down to earth!

\- I have children, they are great because there is no compromise and the
world looks different when you've been with them for a while, granted this is
a drastic 'tool'

\- I ALWAYS make lists of things I need to do tomorrow.

\- I trust that my ideas are good enough that they (and I) can wait until
tomorrow.

\- I go to gigs, nothing like live music to wipe your mind of troubles. You
also get to meet non tech people which is good.

Good luck

------
gills
Congratulations! You're officially a geek :)

I second the recommendations to just get out and do something active. For me
it used to be swimming but more recently has been cycling and running. Just
try concentrating on your idea at 80% of your max heart rate.

Social time with family and friends is also a great way to set down your
projects.

It's important to take breaks from thinking. Anecdotally, the fresh
perspective you have coming back is often more effective than hours staring at
your monitor.

------
raju
I believe something similar came up in an earlier post, and though I am not
where you are right now (I was for a while) I have turned to meditation. (Here
is the link - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=78472>) Some people
responded to my comment and had some really good suggestions.

I will admit, its hard to do initially, but once you get the feel for it, you
will get a handle on the restlessness of your mind...

Hope this helps. And I agree with nkohari. You should try something that
attempts to engage your mind, whether its reading a great book or playing
games, or just socializing with (non-techie ;-0) friends. If not, you will
burn out.

------
Goladus
I wouldn't worry about switching off until you find yourself mentally
wrestling with problems that cannot be solved like that. Relationship problems
are a good example. Usually, no amount of continuous 24/7 thinking is going to
bring you to a good answer.

Also if you are tired and can't stop thinking about something, but can't
actually solve it without rest, you might want to investigate techniques for
clearing your head.

Finally, if you're concerned about negative side-effects of work obsession,
like not being able to 'see the forest through the trees' then you might want
to as well.

------
nostrademons
You're on news.YC, are you not?

------
kajecounterhack
Step 1 - Go outside and run a few miles.

Step 2 - If you're not too tired, call some friends and throw a party.

Step 3 - Pull a 24 hour computer fast.

Step 4 - Get a girlfriend.

If you manage to get past step 4, you're probably switched off. If you get to
step 4 and you switch back on, be prepared to start over.

------
mattmaroon
Yes. To switch off, I like to watch nature shows on Discovery HD (though
they're sadly getting harder to find as Watch These Rednecks Build A [insert
vehicle here] Shows are taking over). Or just stare at a candle and meditate.

Working out is a great help too.

------
mikesabat
Some good advice here.

If you feel that you should switch off - then you probably need to. It won't
be instant, but you can relax over a few days and be able to clear your mind
when you need to.

Exercise is essential for me. If you live anywhere other than NYC (where I
live) then you can probably do yoga - which is the absolute best. You can also
run and meditate. After a week or so you'll have more control over your mind.

If you are looking for a cheap shortcut buy and read Be Here Now by Richard
Alpert/Baba Ram Dass. I think you have to be under 25 for this to work.

------
edw519
Why switch off?

I'm a lot like you and I used to worry about it too. Now I don't. I'm glad I'm
the way I am. Many people would give anything to be like us.

What do I do? I take care of myself. Just because you're cranking doesn't mean
you have to eat junk food. I have lots of fruit on hand and NEVER drink coffee
(what goes up must come down). I do some form of exercise every day (and
usually design something in my head while I exercise). I sleep when I'm tired
and get up when my body tells me to. I'm nice to other people and they
understand that I say "no" alot, but to please keep inviting me.

Most of all, when I'm cranking, I don't let anything stop me. No clocks in my
office.

My biggest worry? What'll I do when I can't turn in ON?

~~~
ardit33
"Many people would give anything to be like us."

\--Oh boy. Presumption at it's worst. Not everybody is a workaholic buddy.
Most people, in fact, are happy with what they have. It is just in this
country many like you forget to take it easy once and a while, and enjoy life.
Sure, it is great to make it big, and become wealthy enough so you can enjoy
the rest of your life, but if you keep doing it, without resting, that's
pretty sorry.

Knowing who to relax when it is needed, is just as useful as knowing how to
work hard.

~~~
edw519
Perhaps I didn't make myself clear. I think you're inferring a lot that I
never meant.

What I "meant" has nothing whatsoever to do with workaholism, leisure, money,
or in fact, anyone else. Here is what I meant:

It is an ABSOLUTE JOY to be in the zone when I'm hacking. I feel totally alive
and love the sense of "doing" and "achieving". And I'm in that zone a lot
lately. Many people I know understand that feeling but are unable to (easily)
get into that mode. Not because they're workaholics or money grabbers, but
because hacking is a kind of "sex" and they not as "horny" as they used to be.

No problem getting in up in my IDE. I'm glad and I hope it stays this way. I
wish this on anyone else who desires it, too. It's great.

~~~
staunch
> No problem getting in up in my IDE.

Do you suffer IDE-ED? Has your co-founder been complaining about your
performance? Order the all natural Meg@Code today and become the young stud
uber hacker you were in your 20s!

------
tjr
If anything else interests you, try developing a non-hacking hobby.

I'm a big fan of Philip Greenspun's writing, and over time his love for
photography seeped into my personality. I started buying camera equipment and
found that I greatly enjoyed it. So now when I don't have anything good to
program, or want an interesting break, I grab my camera and walk around taking
photos. It gives me time to unwind and relax, but I'm still being productive
-- just in a different sense.

------
tel
Meditation can do wonders. Just sit somewhere comfortable, give yourself 30
minutes, and don't think about anything. It can take practice -- maybe a lot
of practice -- but the mental and physical recharge it gives is very
refreshing. I find that the trick is scheduling it. Even if you can't turn
off, just try for all 30 minutes. Eventually you'll get somewhere.

I liken it to getting into the Flow at doing nothing.

------
Novash
Yes, happens the same to me. If I am working om something that is not
interesting, my brain is usually occupied by 'the-next-interesting-thing-that-
I-will-do-at-work'. The only ways to switch myself off is to play games, or
when I read something that is more insteresting than whatever I am working on,
not necessarily fiction. I think it is a fate for us thinking people.

------
nkohari
It's definitely familiar to me, but I think it's very important that you DO
switch off from time to time. For me, I play Wii or read a book for awhile.
(Usually I end up reading a technology book though, but it's relaxing for me.
YMMV.) If you don't shut off your brain once in awhile, you will eventually
burn out.

------
brl
Don't worry, you're doing it right. I've felt like that every single day for
the last 8 months.

------
samwise
Switch off? why the hell would you want to do that. I like being "turned" ON
all the time. I love working when others are sleeping, gives me the feeling of
"catching up".

You're the kinda person i would love to have working for me.

------
damir
It's nice to read these encouraging words. Thanks.

A friend of mine likes to jokingly remind me I should have taken the blue pill
instead...

------
codeslinger
Wow, its like I posted this. I'm exactly the same way... no clue on how to
stop it.

------
mort
have sex, run to the forest, meditate

